# [wicd] probleme avec la pass phrase

## Biloute

Je me connecte sur la box de mon travail (une livebox pro v2). Le wifi est sécurisé en WPA2 avec une longue pass phrase qui contient des majuscules, des minuscules des chiffres et de la ponctuation. Malheureusement je ne peux pas changer cette passphrase puisque le but est de sécuriser au max le réseau (certes le réseau sera tout de même facile à craquer) et que la majorité utilise Windows sans ce soucis.

En gros ce qu'ils se passe est une perte de la connexion dans un temps aléatoire puis il faut faire un refresh plusieurs fois pour que wicd détecte à nouveau le réseau et si je clique sur connecter la fenetre se fige (c'est wicd-gtk).

Sinon, j'ai aucun problèmes avec les wifi non sécurisé ou la SFR box de la maison qui utilise une phrase simple avec des minuscules et des chiffres.

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wicd-1.7.0  USE="X gtk ncurses nls pm-utils (-ioctl) -libnotify" 402 kB
```

J'ai faux si je dis iwconfig ne gère pas les passphrases  :Question: 

Pour l'instant il me reste à voir avec wicd-curses.

----------

## guilc

Tu as essayé de passer directement par la configuration de wpa_supplicant, en éliminant l'intermédiaire wicd ?

ex : http://linux.die.net/man/5/wpa_supplicant.conf et il y a pas mal d'exemples dans le fichier de conf par défaut aussi

----------

## barul

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> J'ai faux si je dis iwconfig ne gère pas les passphrases 

 

J'ai comme souvenir qu'iwconfig ne gère que le wep, pour le WPA* il faudrait plutôt passer par wpa_supplicant

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le prob tout un temps et j'ai finalement trouver la solution.

Je n'ai pas le portable sous la main pour l'instant, je fais de mémoire.

Effacer le profil wifi qui pose problème de wicd.

Dans /etc/wicd/encryption/template/wpa_psk 

Enlever les guillemets : psk="$APSK" -> psk=$APSK

Sauver le fichier et recréer le profil, chez moi cela a fonctionné.

A+

Edit : j'oubliai, il faut arrête le service wicd avant de faire le changement du fichier template et le relancer après (/etc/init.d/wicd stop et start)

----------

